# I couldn't help laughing



## Jana337

Hallo,

wie übersetzt man elegant (d.h. ohne einen extra-Satz) "I couldn't help laughing"? 

Ich kenne "sich des Lachens nicht erwehren können", aber ich finde es nicht gerade geläufig - gibt es etwas Besseres? Außerdem würde man mit "sich erwehren" diejenigen Tätigkeiten schwer übersetzen, die sich nicht so einfach substantivieren lassen, z.B. "I cannot help loving him". 

Meine tschechische Intuition sagt voraus, dass man tatsächlich einen extra-Satz verwenden muss: Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ... 

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Ich konnte mir nicht helfen, aber ... ist eine wörtliche, nicht unbedingt elegante Übersetzung.

Ich konnte nicht umhin, (darüber) zu lachen. - ist sicher möglich, klingt aber eher, als kommentiere ein ansonsten humorloser Mensch ein Schmunzeln schon als Ausdruck profaner Entgleisung   

Ich konnte nicht anders, als zu lachen. - klingt auch ein wenig bemüht und dürfte als englische Entsprechung eher "I couldn't help but laughing" haben

Ich musste einfach lachen - ist dir bestimmt zu einfallslos ....  

... aber wie wäre es mit: Ich konnte mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen ...?

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich konnte nicht anders, als zu lachen. - klingt auch ein wenig bemüht und dürfte als englische Entsprechung eher "I couldn't help but *laugh*" haben
> 
> Ralf


 
Aber "I couldn't help laughing" und "I couldn't help but laugh" drücken genau dasselbe im Englsichen aus, also das dürfte kein Problem sein.  Wenn es aber "bemüht" klingt, begegnen wir schon einer Art Problem, da es das Ziel der Frage ist, eine reibungslose Übersetzung zu finden.


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich konnte mir nicht helfen, aber ... ist eine wörtliche, nicht unbedingt elegante Übersetzung.
> 
> Ich konnte nicht umhin, (darüber) zu lachen. - ist sicher möglich, klingt aber eher, als kommentiere ein ansonsten humorloser Mensch ein Schmunzeln schon als Ausdruck profaner Entgleisung
> 
> Ich konnte nicht anders, als zu lachen. - klingt auch ein wenig bemüht und dürfte als englische Entsprechung eher "I couldn't help but laughing" haben
> 
> Ich musste einfach lachen - ist dir bestimmt zu einfallslos ....
> 
> ... aber wie wäre es mit: Ich konnte mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen ...?
> 
> Ralf


Verkneifen ist super! Aber was sagt man in anderen Situationen, z.B. in dem von mir erwähnten Satz "I can't help loving him"? Ich kann mir die Liebe zu ihm nicht verkneifen? 

Gut, wir bleiben lieber bei dem einfallslosen "ich muss ihn einfach lieben". 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...Gut, wir bleiben lieber bei dem einfallslosen "ich muss ihn einfach lieben".


... oder man lässt es erst gar nicht so weit kommen.  Aber im Ernst - viel mehr Möglichkeiten sehe ich hierfür auch nicht. Alles was mir dazu einfällt, kommt irgendwie immer wieder auf deinen Vorschlag zurück. In Abhängigkeit von der Situation und den näheren Umständen, in der man sich derart äußert, wäre vielleicht auch noch die folgende Möglichkeit denkbar:

"Ich hatte gar keine andere Wahl, als ihn zu lieben." oder:
"Er hat mir gar keine andere Wahl gelassen, als ihn zu lieben."

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> "Er hat mir gar keine andere Wahl gelassen, als ihn zu lieben."


Na gut, aber das hört sich an, als wäre es seine Entscheidung. 
Deine Muttersprache ist bei Weitem nicht so perfekt, wie ich gedacht habe! 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Einem Dozenten an der Uni ist vor einigen Monaten ein "Ich kann's nicht helfen!" entfleucht; herrlich - aber natürlich "Denglisch"


----------



## curon

ich konnte mich des Lachens kaum erwehren- very old style I know, but I like this anyway.


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Na gut, aber das hört sich an, als wäre es seine Entscheidung.
> Deine Muttersprache ist bei Weitem nicht so perfekt, wie ich gedacht habe!
> 
> Jana


... könnte man meinen!  

Kennst du den Schriftsteller XXX? Sein Buch "Blablabla" ist wirklich phantastisch ... er hat mir (damit) keine (andere) Wahl gelassen, ich muss ihn einfach lieben!

Das hört sich doch nicht nach einer Entscheidung des Herrn XXX an, oder? Es drückt ganz einfach aus, dass man von seinem Werk dermaßen angetan ist, dass man ihn als Schriftsteller, seine Schreibweise, seinen Erzählstil, ... und seine Bücher liebt, ohne etwas gagegen tun zu können. Zugegeben, das ganze hört sich etwas überschwenglich an, aber mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie verstanden, hätte ich kein Problem damit.  

Ralf


----------



## muriel

Liebe Freunde,
ich habe einen Zweifel. Wie viele Arten existieren in Deutsch, den englischen Ausdruck "not to can help" zu ueberzetzen?
Ich habe einige davon verzeichnet, sind sie richtig?

1) er kann sich nicht enthalten etw zu...
2) er kann nicht umhin, etw zu tun...
3) er kann nicht entbehren etw zu tun...
3) er kann nicht verzichten auf...

Was meint ihr dazu?

Danke

Muriel


----------



## Kajjo

Maybe some English natives could start with giving some typical examples of the English title phrase ("I can not help to..."). We then could try to find good translations for it. My first guess would be that your option 2) fits quite good.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Hallo Muriel,

ich habe Deine Frage mit einer älteren zusammengeführt. Und auch dies könnte Dich interessieren. 

Jana


----------



## muriel

Jana337 said:


> Hallo Muriel,
> 
> ich habe Deine Frage mit einer älteren zusammengeführt. Und auch dies könnte Dich interessieren.
> 
> Jana


 

Danke liebe Jana,

Entschuldigung fuer die Stoerung. Ich habe zu voreilig einen neuen Faden geoeffnet. Ich muss einfach sorgfaeltiger sein...

Danke fuer die Hinweisung.

Muriel


----------



## Joeke

Jana337 said:


> ... Deine Muttersprache ist bei Weitem nicht so perfekt, wie ich gedacht habe!  ...



Ich fürchte, Jana, "da wirst Du" nicht "geholfen" _(in Abwandlung eines hier populären Blödelspruchs aus der Werbung: "Da werden Sie geholfen!")_.  Ich bin mir zwar sicher, daß meine Mutter nichts damit zu tun hat,  aber, ja, das finde ich gerade auch ärgerlich...

 Moment - Kann man so vernagelt sein? Das gibt es doch im Deutschen eigentlich ganz genauso (ist nur nicht so häufig genutzt) - aber mit exakt der gleichen Bedeutung, wie im Englischen, wenn ich das richtig sehe (wir drücken uns nur normalerweise nicht so aus, das hat wohl mit Unterschieden im Höflichkeitsverhalten und im Umgang mit Emotionen zu tun): 


> Mir half nichts als Lachen.
> Ihr half nichts als Liebe.
> Allen half nichts als einander in die Arme Fallen


Ok, ok: "... einander in die Arme *zu f*allen" ist auch schön,  aber könnten wir nicht einfach beschließen, daß das ein substantivisch verwendeter Infinitiv ist? ..., der im letzten Fall allerdings super-korrekt wohl eher so geschrieben werden müßte: "Einander-in-die-Arme-Fallen"...? _(zugegeben: wäre etwas krampfig, nur, um formal einen Extra-Satz zu vermeiden - aber das -  - war ja nicht mein Krampf  )_

Joe


----------



## elroy

Some examples of English usage:

_Even though I know I shouldn't, I can't help eating a chocolate bar every day.
It may be naive, but every time I see a beggar on the street I can't help but give him some money.
Seeing you so worried about how he'll do as a manager, I can't help but wonder whether you think he's incompetent._


----------



## Joeke

elroy said:


> Some examples of English usage:
> 
> _Even though I know I shouldn't, I can't help eating a chocolate bar every day.
> It may be naive, but every time I see a beggar on the street I can't help but give him some money.
> Seeing you so worried about how he'll do as a manager, I can't help but wonder whether you think he's incompetent._


Prima. Ich teste es mit "jemandem nichts helfen als":

"Auch, wenn / Obwohl ich weiß, ich sollte (das) nicht (tun), hilft mir nichts, als jeden Tag einen Riegel / eine Tafel Schokolade zu essen."
"Es mag naiv sein, aber jedesmal, wenn ich einen Bettler auf der Straße sehe, hilft mir nichts, als ihm etwas Geld zu geben."
"Wenn ich sehe, daß du derart irritiert darüber bist, wie er sich als Manager machen wird, hilft mir nichts, als zu staunen, ob du (etwa) glaubst, daß er inkompetent ist."

Kritik:

Alle drei Sätze wären fürs Deutsche gängiger und genauso zutreffend formuliert mit "nicht anders können als". 
Die ersten beiden Sätze funktionieren, für meinen Geschmack, auch so, wie oben, ganz gut, weil sie den Sachverhalt auch im Deutschen einigermaßen zutreffend und direkt ausdrücken, nur eben nicht so gängig.

Der dritte Satz zeigt ein Dilemma, das mit unterschiedlichen Denkweisen und Umgangsformen zu tun hat _(Deutsche formulieren bekanntlich viel direkter, und werden deshalb von Angelsachsen häufig als _unhöflich _wahrgenommen, während wir das eher als _weniger ängstlich_ oder als _ehrlicher _betrachten, ohne das _aggressiv _zu meinen)_: 
Soll übertragen werden, was im Original ausgedrückt wird? _(Soll also die Haltung des Sprechers mittransportiert werden?) - _Dann funktionieren beide Versionen ebenso gut, wie für die beiden ersten Sätze.
Oder soll der Sachverhalt sprecherneutral so ausgedrückt werden, wie man das als Deutscher dächte und formulierte? - Dann kommt eine ziemlich andere Konstruktion dabei heraus, etwa...:
"So, wie du dich aufregst / wie du dir Sorgen machst, ob er sich als Manager bewährt, scheinst du ihn für ziemlich inkompetent / ungeeignet zu halten, oder?"
"Angesichts deiner Aufregung / deiner Besorgnis, ob er sich als Manager bewährt, könnte man meinen, du hieltest ihn für ziemlich inkompetent / ungeeignet."

Bei einem solchen Unterschied wird, meines Erachtens, deutlich, daß die Diskussion von verhaltensbeschreibenden Formulierungen - dazu zähle ich dieses Thema - eigentlich zu kurz greift, wenn sie sich relativ eng an einer Übersetzung / Übertragung orientiert, natürlich in Abhängigkeit vom Ziel der Übertragung. - Dann muß eventuell ein größerer Zusammenhang neu bewertet werden.
Um zu verstehen, welche Übertragungsprobleme wir damit haben, braucht sich ein Angelsachse nur daran zu machen, eine solche "auf deutsch gedachte" Beschreibung auf englisch zu formulieren, mit dem Ehrgeiz, da zu landen, von wo wir ausgegangen waren...

Joe


----------



## boyaco

Wäre dies möglich?
Ich konnte nichts dafür, dass ich lachte  
Ich konnte nichts dafür, gelacht zu haben.


----------



## muriel

Ist "sich nicht enthalten" in diesem Kontext auch benutzbar?

"Obwohl ich weiss, dass ich es nicht tun sollte, kann ich mich nicht enthalten eine warme Chokolade jeden Morgen zu trinken"

Ist das richtig?

Muriel


----------



## Henryk

> _Even though I know I shouldn't, I can't help eating a chocolate bar every day._
> _It may be naive, but every time I see a beggar on the street I can't help but give him some money._
> _Seeing you so worried about how he'll do as a manager, I can't help but wonder whether you think he's incompetent._


Obwohl ich weiß, dass ich es lassen sollte, komme ich nicht umrum jeden Tag einen Schokoladenriegel zu essen.
Es mag naiv sein, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Bettler auf der Straße sehe, muss ich (oder: kann ich nicht anders als, *jedoch*: sehr umgangssprachlich) ihm etwas Geld in die Hand drücken.
Wenn ich dich so besorgt über seine Tätigkeit als Manager sehe, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass du ihn für inkompetent hältst.



> Ist "sich nicht enthalten" in diesem Kontext auch benutzbar?


sich enthalten = auf etwas verzichten



> "Obwohl ich weiss, dass ich es nicht tun sollte, kann ich mich nicht enthalten eine warme Chokolade jeden Morgen zu trinken"


Im Ganzen okay. Aber "enthalten" bedeutet gewöhnlich, dass jemandem etwas gewährt wird, man aber darauf verzichtet.


----------



## Kajjo

Zusammenfassend finde ich Ralfs Vorschlag "sich nicht verkneifen können" für viele Situationen sehr gut geeignet, gefolgt von "nicht umhin können" und "nicht anders können als".


Elroy: Even though I know I shouldn't, I can't help eating a chocolate bar every day.
Henryk: Obwohl ich weiß, dass ich es lassen sollte, komme ich nicht umrum jeden Tag einen Schokoladenriegel zu essen.
Kajjo: Auch wenn ich weiß, daß ich es besser lassen sollte, kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen, jeden Tag einen Riegel Schokolade zu essen.

Das Wort _umrum_ kenne ich nicht. Ich finde, es sollte _umhin_ heißen.


Elroy: It may be naive, but every time I see a beggar on the street I can't help but give him some money.
Henryk: Es mag naiv sein, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Bettler auf der Straße sehe, muss ich (oder: kann ich nicht anders als, jedoch: sehr umgangssprachlich) ihm etwas Geld in die Hand drücken.

Meines Erachtens ist "kann ich nicht anders als" durchaus korrektes Standarddeutsch, wenn auch eher in gesprochener als geschriebener Sprache. Ich finde diese Wendung hier ausgesprochen idiomatisch und sie wäre im "wahren Leben" hier meine erste Wahl.


Elroy: Seeing you so worried about how he'll do as a manager, I can't help but wonder whether you think he's incompetent.
Henryk: Wenn ich dich so besorgt über seine Tätigkeit als Manager sehe, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass du ihn für inkompetent hältst.
Kajjo: Wenn ich sehe, wie besorgt Du darüber bist, wie erfolgreich er als Manager sein wird, kann ich nicht umhin, mich zu fragen, ob Du ihn für inkompetent hältst.

Besonders die Wendung "to wonder whether" sollte mit "sich fragen, ob" übersetzt werden und nicht bloß mit "denken, daß".

Kajjo


----------



## lizparcoeur

Man kann auch sagen *"Ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen"*


----------



## Kajjo

lizparcoeur said:


> Man kann auch sagen *"Ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen"*


No, that is wrong information.

The quoted sentence means something along : "I was laughing so hard, I could not continue / I almost felt sick."

Kajjo


----------



## lizparcoeur

Kajjo said:


> No, that is wrong information.
> 
> The quoted sentence means something along : "I was laughing so hard, I could not continue / I almost felt sick."
> 
> Kajjo



Ok, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## I.C.

Jana337 said:


> wie übersetzt man elegant (d.h. ohne einen extra-Satz) "I couldn't help laughing"?


Ich bezweifle, daß es eine ideale Übersetzung gibt.

Unwillkürlich mußte ich lachen. 
-> Das Lachen ist nicht willentlich kontrolliert, aber nicht notwendigerweise im Widerspruch zum eigenen Wollen. Meines Erachtens ist es auch spontan.

Wider Willen mußte ich lachen. 
-> Läßt sich nicht auf eine ununterdrückbare Liebe übertragen, deren Unterdrückung gar nicht nicht gewünscht wird.

 Ich mußte lachen.
 Ohne es zu wollen, mußte ich lachen.
 Ich kann nicht anders, ich muß sie lieben.

 Nicht ganz passend, aber trotzdem erwähnt:
 "Vor Lachen nicht an sich halten können".


----------



## huelin

boyaco said:


> Wäre dies möglich?
> Ich konnte nichts dafür, dass ich lachte
> Ich konnte nichts dafür, gelacht zu haben.


 
Ich denke nicht, denn das hätte dann eine etwas andere Bedeutung: 
"Ich konnte nichts dafür" = "Es war nicht meine Schuld".


----------



## boyaco

Huelin, danke für die Antwort.
Das ist eine der vielen Varianten für "can't help" in meinem Wörterbuch.


----------



## dec-sev

boyaco said:


> Huelin, danke für die Antwort.
> Das ist eine der vielen Varianten für "can't help" in meinem Wörterbuch.


In meinem habe ich das Folgende gefunden:
_ich mußte zwangsläufig an dich denken_


----------



## I.C.

I.C. said:


> Unwillkürlich mußte ich lachen.


 Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, daß mir selbst diese Formulierung so, wie ich sie hier auf das Lachen angewandt habe, nicht gefällt. 
Meiner Ansicht nach beginnt natürliches Lachen spontan, ist nicht willentlich herbeigeführt, und mein intuitives Verständnis von Sprache faßt jede nicht weiter qualifizierbare sprachliche Beschreibung eines Lachens zunächst unwillkürlich als eine Beschreibung natürlichen Lachens auf. Dementsprechend empfinde ich die Qualifizierung mit „willkürlich“ als überflüssig, als pleonastisch, und weiterhin, da meinem Gefühl nach nicht poetisch im Ausdruck, den sinnlichen Eindruck weder ergänzend noch verstärkend, auch als unschön



dec-sev said:


> In meinem habe ich das Folgende gefunden:
> ich mußte zwangsläufig an dich denken


Meines Erachtens in gewissen Zusammenhängen verwendbar, aber nicht in allen.
Als ich die Vase im Schaufenster sah, mußte ich zwangsläufig auch an Dich denken, denn ich erinnerte mich, wie früher eine sehr ähnliche Vase auf dem Schreibtisch Deiner Mutter stand, und wie aufgelöst Du warst, als sie zerbrach und Deine Mutter Deine Katze beschuldigte, sie heruntergeworfen zu haben, Deine heißgeliebte Katze als Mistvieh bezeichnete und drohte, sie ins Tierheim zu bringen. (Ob ich wollte oder nicht, der Lauf meiner Gedanken ließ die Erinnerung wiederaufleben.) 
Meinem Gefühl nach bezeichnet „zwangsläufig“ üblicherweise eine von ausdrücklich beschriebenen oder als bekannt vorausgesetzten Zusammenhängen erzwungene, unvermeidliche Folge. 
„Ich muß Dich zwangsläufig lieben“ funktioniert meiner Meinung nach ohne einen spezifizierenden Kontext eher weniger gut. Klingt auch etwas komisch. Zu rational.
Ohne dies in einem etymologischen Lexikon nachgeschlagen zu haben, vermute ich, daß „zwangsläufig“ etwas mit dem zwingenden Lauf der Dinge oder Argumente zu tun hat.  Wobei ich im Zusammenhang logischer Schlußfolgerungen eher von zwingenden Argumentationen und Schlüssen sprechen würde, auch wenn jemand zwangsläufig zu gewissen Schlußfolgerungen gelangen mag.


----------



## berni71

Hallo I.C., 

bei allem Respekt vor Deinen sprachlichen Fähigkeiten...

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du mit Deinen Ausführungen hier die überwiegende Mehreit der Leser nicht mehr erreichen kannst...

Gruß, Berni


----------



## I.C.

berni71 said:


> bei allem Respekt vor Deinen sprachlichen Fähigkeiten...
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du mit Deinen Ausführungen hier die überwiegende Mehreit der Leser nicht mehr erreichen kannst...


Hallo Berni,

nun, Ausgangsfrage war:


> wie übersetzt man elegant (d.h. ohne einen extra-Satz) "I couldn't help laughing"?


Meines Erachtens eine Frage zu Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache. 
Fällt also unter Kür.
Jana übersetzt zum Teil recht komplexe Texte, da habe ich wenig Hemmungen, komplexe Antworten zu geben. Wenn in diesen ausgefallene Formulierungen und idiomatische Redewendungen vorkommen, dann ist das üblicherweise Absicht. Mithin mißrät auch mal ein Satz. Nun gut.
Ich verstehe das Problem, halte es aber für keine gute Lösung, grundsätzlich alle Fragen auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen sprachlichen Nenner abzuhandeln. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Snobismus oder Elitismus zu tun.

Ich stimme Dir auch zu, daß der Absatz bezüglich „zwangsläufig“ zu kompliziert ist. Liegt daran, daß ich müde bin. Wenn ich mich dann weiterhin um ein gewisses Maß an Präzision bemühe, wird mein Satzbau komplizierter. Nicht nur deshalb schreibe ich eigentlich lieber auf Englisch. Wenn ich denn Deutsch schreibe, dann um der Sprache und nicht des Schreibens willen. 

Ich kann halbwegs einfach schreiben und sprechen. Ich bin es gewohnt, Dinge zu erklären. Klappt meistens ganz gut. 
Manchmal sind meine Erklärungen allerdings auch etwas abgedreht, gebe ich zu. Die Freiheit nehme ich mir – hier sowieso.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß die hier mitlesenden Fremdsprachler anderweitig Deutschunterricht haben oder hatten und bei Nichtverständnis dessen, was ich schreibe, meine Beiträge schlicht übergehen. Das hier ist ein Forum, von der Einfachheit meiner Erklärungen hängen niemandes Fortschritte ab, ich bin kein Lehrer, der vor einer Klasse steht, und wenn seine Schüler ihn nicht verstehen, dann sind sie arm dran und die Noten gehen in den Keller.
Den Reichtum der Sprache auszuschöpfen ist ohnehin nicht möglich, ihn aber immerfort zu verbergen und keines der etwas ausgefalleneren Stücke herzuzeigen, das wäre schade, und für das Fortkommen von Fortgeschrittenen hielte ich es auch für kontraproduktiv. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 
Schon klar, daß obige Kommmentare tendenziell überkomplex ausgefallen sind, aber wem schadet es?

Nichts für ungut,

I.C.


----------



## gaer

berni71 said:


> Hallo I.C.,
> 
> bei allem Respekt vor Deinen sprachlichen Fähigkeiten...
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Du mit Deinen Ausführungen hier die überwiegende Mehreit der Leser nicht mehr erreichen kannst...
> 
> Gruß, Berni


Berni,

Such discussions happen all the time in the English forum. People have very complicated or complex thoughts about nuances. I found I.C.'s post clear, although I'm not sure we yet have a solution to "I couldn't help laughing". 

This forum is for people who are beginners and who have basic questions, but it is also for people to have high level discussions in German.

If you have disagreements with what I.C. said, "have at it". Continue the discussion. I think it's quite refreshing!

Gaer


----------



## berni71

Hi gaer,

Thanks a lot for the explanation!

Gute Nacht  

I´ts 3:57 h in Germany, time to sleep...


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by I.C.
> Unwillkürlich mußte ich lachen.
> 
> Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, daß mir selbst diese Formulierung so, wie ich sie hier auf das Lachen angewandt habe, nicht gefällt.


My first question: can you come up with anything, anything at all, that you like? Or are you "brain-locked"? This has happened to me many times, and in both directions. For instance, there will be a particularly fine, smooth phrase in German that I want to translate, but no matter how hard I try, it just won't quite work in English. Is it possible that this is what we are dealing with here?


> Meiner Ansicht nach beginnt natürliches Lachen spontan, ist nicht willentlich herbeigeführt, und mein intuitives Verständnis von Sprache faßt jede nicht weiter qualifizierbare sprachliche Beschreibung eines Lachens zunächst unwillkürlich als eine Beschreibung natürlichen Lachens auf.


If I understand your point, it is tricky to describe something involuntary using words to say that it was involuntary! First of all, "I couldn't help laughing", I think, describes situations in which diplomacy, manners, tact, kindness, etc. tells us that it would be better not to laugh. The key here, I think, is that we actually attempt to SUPRESS laughter, unsuccessfully.

Situation: One of my teenage students makes a particularly obvious mistake while trying to play a piece perfectly (or nearly so). I, as a teacher, hear this student say, "F***!" Bear in mind that when such a thing happens—and it does happen—I am in a one-on-one situation. No harm, no foul. Still, it is not exactly the recommended thing for a teacher to show approval. At the least, silence is called for.

Invariably, when one of my students loses his temper and with it his "language", I try to keep a straight face but burst out laughing. Later, I might say to my wife, "Well, Jay dropped the "F-bomb" again in the lesson. I tried to be serious, but I just couldn't help laughing."

If our natives can describe a similar scenario in German, I think we may have some clues. It is a beginner and intermediate trap to assume at any time that a phrase that works well for a translation of another phrase in any instance can be generally applied. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. This is just another things that makes translation an art and makes it impossible to understand the nuances of a language without—well—understanding the language!

But what about Ralf's suggestion: Ich konnte mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen.

Does that not work for you? I liked that.


> Dementsprechend empfinde ich die Qualifizierung mit „willkürlich“ als überflüssig, als pleonastisch, und weiterhin, da meinem Gefühl nach nicht poetisch im Ausdruck, den sinnlichen Eindruck weder ergänzend noch verstärkend, auch als unschön.


Let me point out that this paragraph is not overly complicated. It is clear German. Others may not agree with you, and if I had a finer feel for nuances, I myself might not agree. But yout point is well-expressed. I have no problem following your logic.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dec-sev
> In meinem habe ich das Folgende gefunden:
> ich mußte zwangsläufig an dich denken
> 
> Meines Erachtens in gewissen Zusammenhängen verwendbar, aber nicht in allen.
> Als ich die Vase im Schaufenster sah, mußte ich zwangsläufig auch an Dich denken, denn ich erinnerte mich, wie früher eine sehr ähnliche Vase auf dem Schreibtisch Deiner Mutter stand, und wie aufgelöst Du warst, als sie zerbrach und Deine Mutter Deine Katze beschuldigte, sie heruntergeworfen zu haben, Deine heißgeliebte Katze als Mistvieh bezeichnete und drohte, sie ins Tierheim zu bringen.


In fact, things like that happen to me all the time. Such experiences cause such a powerful, involuntary connection that I smile—*that* I don't supress—but such a memory also reminds me of people who are no longer here, such as my mother, my best friend's mother, and my best friend, all dead. Now, such an experience does not have to be sad, of course, but here, from your description, one connection lead to another, bam, bam, bam, and the vase in the display window, a friend's mother, the friend and an incident with a cat "flashed". Such moments can be quite powerful too.


> (Ob ich wollte oder nicht, der Lauf meiner Gedanken ließ die Erinnerung wiederaufleben.)


Yes, like a chain-reaction—you can't stop it.


> Meinem Gefühl nach bezeichnet „zwangsläufig“ üblicherweise eine von ausdrücklich beschriebenen oder als bekannt vorausgesetzten Zusammenhängen erzwungene, unvermeidliche Folge.


Okay…


> „Ich muß Dich zwangsläufig lieben“ funktioniert meiner Meinung nach ohne einen spezifizierenden Kontext eher weniger gut. Klingt auch etwas komisch. Zu rational.


I'm not quite sure what we are even attempting to express now. In English, these are fairly close, I think:

You gotta love him.
You can't help liking him.

But the meaning is: He's a likeable/loveable person, so it's really close to slang, at best very informal and idiomatic. 

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> My first question: can you come up with anything, anything at all, that you like? Or are you "brain-locked"? This has happened to me many times, and in both directions. For instance, there will be a particularly fine, smooth phrase in German that I want to translate, but no matter how hard I try, it just won't quite work in English. Is it possible that this is what we are dealing with here?


 I wouldn’t rule it out. I guess it depends on context and connotations. In spoken language, I myself would probably choose “ich mußte lachen, ich konnte nicht anders”. I’d put a special stress on the “mußte“, ordinarily it would be on the “lachen“. In writing I may opt for “ich lachte - ich konnte nicht anders”. Not sure. For a particular context there may exist smoother phrases, I just can’t think of any right now.


> But what about Ralf's suggestion: Ich konnte mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Does that not work for you? I liked that.


  It is an idiomatic expression and if Ralf hadn’t already made the suggestion, I would have. It would work as a translation, but it may not be transferable to all situations in which “I couldn’t help doing such-and such“ might be used. 
Call it a personal quirk of mine, but to me “verkneifen” reeks a little bit of malice, Häme or Schadenfreude. It works for a grin, a smile or a comment, but not so well for a yawn, for which I’d use “unterdrücken”, and I myself would not use “verkneifen” for an innocent slip of the tongue, a slip which doesn’t contain some conscious or subconscious element of malice. But others may well disagree.

Jana also wrote:


> Verkneifen ist super! Aber was sagt man in anderen Situationen, z.B. in dem von mir erwähnten Satz "I can't help loving him"? Ich kann mir die Liebe zu ihm nicht verkneifen?


I tend to think there is no smooth all-purpose translation of “I couldn’t help doing such-and such“. Of course, I could be wrong. The way I understood it, Jana explicitly asked for a phrase which does not require the use of punctuation, so that further complicates matters.


> If I understand your point, it is tricky to describe something involuntary using words to say that it was involuntary!


  Well, it’s just pointless! 
In comparison I like the  often defamed “dark night” much better, because some nights are indeed significantly darker than others.
One may want to describe the inability to suppress an urge – now that is a different story.


> First of all, "I couldn't help laughing", I think, describes situations in which diplomacy, manners, tact, kindness, etc. tells us that it would be better not to laugh. The key here, I think, is that we actually attempt to SUPRESS laughter, unsuccessfully.


  I’m familiar with the phrase. I’d agree that is how it’s commonly used. 


> It is a beginner and intermediate trap to assume at any time that a phrase that works well for a translation of another phrase in any instance can be generally applied. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. This is just another things that makes translation an art and makes it impossible to understand the nuances of a language without—well—understanding the language!


Sure does.


> Als ich die Vase im Schaufenster sah…
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, things like that happen to me all the time. Such experiences cause such a powerful, involuntary connection
Click to expand...

Now, of course the person who saw the vase is a fictional character and the event described is fictional, too. 
(And of course I’m fully prepared to sue anyone who’d scoop to suggest I’d study shop displays or secretly harbour tender feelings for the decorative arts.)
But if someone had asked this character beforehand, whether he wished to immerse in certain memories, he could have answered he’d rather not. Yet despite this refusal by a part of his self which is consumed with his everyday life, it may be far from certain whether all parts of his self wished to block access to those memories. On some level he may also have been aware of this.
In any case, seeing the vase, he had no choice, the images, sounds and smells suddenly appeared and immediately overwhelmed his conscious mind, which, even if it had wanted to, did not have the opportunity to consider objection. 
Let’s say he already knew from experience how such evocation works. Even if his otherwise dominant everyday consciousness would indeed have preferred to let the memories lie, their sudden appearance may have tipped the balance within his mind and given reign to a part of himself which did not object to such immersing, but instead was content with giving in, be carried by the wave and dragged under. 

I’d guess (but not claim) it would be possible to say he couldn’t help immersing in his memories, but I doubt it could be said the memory came to him against his will and he tried to suppress it. In the beginning he did not, because the will was not involved in the evocation, later throughout the experience he did not, because his mind had been changed by the experience.



> Ich muß Dich zwangsläufig lieben“ funktioniert meiner Meinung nach   ohne einen spezifizierenden Kontext eher weniger gut. Klingt auch etwas   komisch. Zu rational.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what we are even attempting to express now. In English, these are fairly close, I think:
> 
> You gotta love him.
> You can't help liking him.
Click to expand...

  And that’s where I sense a difference.


> But the meaning is: He's a likeable/loveable person, so it's really close to slang, at best very informal and idiomatic.


  I’d be tempted to translate this as “man muß sie/ihn einfach gern haben”.

  I notice I didn’t answer you in German, I’m sorry. I read your English text and automatically replied in English.


----------



## Jana337

I.C. said:


> Jana also wrote:
> I tend to think there is no smooth all-purpose translation of “I couldn’t help doing such-and such“. Of course, I could be wrong. The way I understood it, Jana explicitly asked for a phrase which does not require the use of punctuation, so that further complicates matters.


Punctuation: Not really. I wanted something natural sounding. I only could think of long-winded ways to express the idea. 

Thanks for your thorough explanation; I am enjoying it!

Jana


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> In spoken language, I myself would probably choose “ich mußte lachen, ich konnte nicht anders”.


That sounds quite natural to me.


> Call it a personal quirk of mine, but to me “verkneifen” reeks a little bit of malice, Häme or Schadenfreude. It works for a grin, a smile or a comment, but not so well for a yawn, for which I’d use “unterdrücken”, and I myself would not use “verkneifen” for an innocent slip of the tongue, a slip which doesn’t contain some conscious or subconscious element of malice. But others may well disagree.


I have no idea. I don't believe I've ever said, "I couldn't help yawning."

For an innocent slip of the tongue: "It just slipped out."

For something not so innocent: "I just couldn't keep my mouth shut."

These are all possiblities. Context, register, mood, countless things would change everything.


> In any case, seeing the vase, he had no choice, the images, sounds and smells suddenly appeared and immediately overwhelmed his conscious mind, which, even if it had wanted to, did not have the opportunity to consider objection.


That's what I meant by "flashed". It was my own word though.


> One may want to describe the inability to suppress an urge – now that is a different story.


Yes. It is.


> (He's a likeable/loveable person, so it's really close to slang, at best very informal and idiomatic.)
> 
> I’d be tempted to translate this as “man muß sie/ihn einfach gern haben”.


That looks very smmoth to me.

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> I have no idea. I don't believe I've ever said, "I couldn't help yawning."
> For an innocent slip of the tongue: "It just slipped out."


But wouldn't be saying the f-word be an innocent slip in the sense that it's not malicious?
I’d have thought I might have heard something similar to this before: 
I didn’t mean to yawn half-through his excited explanation of how he’s going to spend his summer holiday, but I was so tired from last night - I just couldn’t help it.

Please correct me if I’m wrong, but I would have thought it were possible to come up with something like this:
I couldn’t help thinking that despite all his apparent enthusiasm for it, he simply was the wrong man for the job.
She evidently adored him, but I couldn’t help thinking it might have been better for both of them had she not married him.
The way I see it, these examples wouldn’t work with “verkneifen”. I’d write “ich konnte nicht umhin”. Though I don’t really like it, sounds rather stiff. 


> That's what I meant by "flashed". It was my own word though.


I didn't object to it.


----------



## Hutschi

Mein Vorschlag:

Ausgehend von der Redewendung: "Ich kann nicht anders als lachen."

-> Ich konnte nicht anders als lachen.

-> Ich konnte einfach nicht anders als lachen. (noch etwas verstärkt)


----------



## I.C.

Hutschi said:


> Ausgehend von der Redewendung: "Ich kann nicht anders als lachen."


  Nichts für ungut, aber diese Redewendung habe ich noch nie gehört. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finde, das klingt etwas schräg, noch schräger als meine Vorschläge. Unabhängig davon, ob es sich hier tatsächlich um eine stehende Redewendung handelt, habe ich auch das Gefühl, daß dies eine grammatikalisch etwas fragwürdige Konstruktion ist. 


I.C. said:


> I’d write “ich konnte nicht umhin”. Though I don’t really like it, sounds rather stiff.


Scratch that. Now I’m getting confused myself... I don’t like this. I’d probably just write “wider Willen mußte ich”, “ob ich wollte oder nicht, ich mußte” or maybe just “ich mußte“.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich kann nicht anders als lachen."
Erfunden habe ich das nicht.
Ich kannte die Redewendung, habe aber im Netz nachgesehen. Die Redewendung ist nicht allzu häufig, trifft aber meiner Meinung nach den Kern des Beispiels am genauesten.

Expertenjoker:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...1,SUNA:en&q="Ich+kann+nicht+anders+als+lachen.

Auch die anderen Varianten sind zu finden. (Ich konnte nicht anders als lachen. Ich konnte einfach nicht anders als lachen.)

Weitere Varianten dazu:

"Ich konnte mich nicht mehr halten vor Lachen."
"Ich konnte mich einfach nicht mehr halten vor Lachen."

Auch diese Redewendungen sind zu finden.


----------



## I.C.

Hutschi said:


> Expertenjoker:
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=SUNA%2CSUNA%3A2005-51%2CSUNA%3Aen&q=%22Ich+kann+nicht+anders+als+lachen.


Für eine stehende Redewendung wenige Ergebnisse. Andererseits ist das an sich kein Gegenargument. Ich habe die Trefferlisten für "kann" und "konnte" überflogen, ich fand sie nicht übermäßig beeindruckend. Insgesamt werden dreiundfünfzig Treffer aufgelistet, hauptsächlich in Anime-, Spiele- und Fanforen. Ich bleibe bei meiner Einschätzung, ich halte diese Formulierung für eher unglücklich. (Klar, es kann passieren, daß man irgendwo etwas aufschnappt und sich dann daran erinnert. Ich will auch keinesfalls behaupten, daß mein Deutsch immer gut ist.)


> Weitere Varianten dazu:
> 
> "Ich konnte mich nicht mehr halten vor Lachen."


Diese meiner Einschätzung nach eher umgangssprachliche Formulierung zur Beschreibung eines heftigen Lachanfalls habe ich schon oft gehört. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, warum es sich hierbei um eine Variante der obigen handeln soll.


----------

